# Marina Crappies...



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tried my west harbor marina again yesterday, beautiful day, decent water clarity but nothing going under the docks. It was a good trial for my garmin dock fish finder set up. Only take I had was from a deep diving merganser that actually took my minnow 5' under my dock, I set the hook and yanked a "duck" up from the depths.....##@[email protected] That qualifies for a bad day of crappie fishing anywhere ! The water temp was 49 deg, I think we are still a couple weeks from the first pre spawn activity, AH2


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah I think we have until late April till things get going. I fished the Portage River on Friday for a few hours, caught about 10 little crappie and blue gill. The water had decent clarity but just a bit cold. It was 46 most of the channels I fished.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Took my 8 year old Daughter out for a bit yesterday for some Crappie/Gils.....hit two local spots by me that usually produce and it wasnt the case.....wind was awful and water clarity wasnt very good.....still good to get her out though! Few more weeks itll be on!


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

I'm headed up wed probably was at clearfork today no size but steady action


----------



## Lems (Apr 9, 2013)

I have always found that West Harbor really fires up the first two weeks of May. Have done really well the last two years during that time frame. Have also caught them through the end of May, but they seem to be on the smaller side later. Nothing like a morning chasing the walleye, and then a nice relaxing evening watching a bobber, or pitching jigs around the docks. The kids are already asking when we can go up...opening up the camper tomorrow! Another fun fishing season is upon us!


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lems said:


> I have always found that West Harbor really fires up the first two weeks of May. Have done really well the last two years during that time frame. Have also caught them through the end of May, but they seem to be on the smaller side later. Nothing like a morning chasing the walleye, and then a nice relaxing evening watching a bobber, or pitching jigs around the docks. The kids are already asking when we can go up...opening up the camper tomorrow! Another fun fishing season is upon us!


 Dito Lems...I was exposed to west harbor dock crappies in the early 60's where my parents had an old mobile home for weekend vacations where West harbor Lagoons is now. I have operated several boats on Erie over the last 30yrs, and caught a bunch of eyes and perch. But....as you said after a day of "working" out on the lake, nothing beats watching that pencil bobber slowly disappear beside a dock post.
I have a grandson who is has caught the fever, and like your young ones, he is always ready to skip baseball practice and even a few hours of school to haul a few slabs out right beside his feet. I think this next week will get them started. I agree with your May time frame, always seems like the Lilacs are in bloom, and I have always figured our crappie bite was set up just for me as my BD is the 6th.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

aquaholic2 said:


> Dito Lems...I was exposed to west harbor dock crappies in the early 60's where my parents had an old mobile home for weekend vacations where West harbor Lagoons is now. I have operated several boats on Erie over the last 30yrs, and caught a bunch of eyes and perch. But....as you said after a day of "working" out on the lake, nothing beats watching that pencil bobber slowly disappear beside a dock post.
> I have a grandson who is has caught the fever, and like your young ones, he is always ready to skip baseball practice and even a few hours of school to haul a few slabs out right beside his feet. I think this next week will get them started. I agree with your May time frame, always seems like the Lilacs are in bloom, and I have always figured our crappie bite was set up just for me as my BD is the 6th.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I thought I should follow up....I intended to get the 24' Thompson out this afternoon ( Friday), but the third NE wave out of west harbor channel came over the closed bow& hardtop, so I turned the rig around, back tp the dock and settled on plan "B". Clean ,cold lake water was blown into the harbor/marina so I didn't have much hope for crappies. Surprise... about the third drop between outside dock posts the bobber slowly sank out of sight..,.! Game on, the first slab of 2017 thrashed to the surface.
Never got "hot"... but with persistence, I figured out where and how deep they were, ended up with 7 nice slabs 10-13" in an hour or so. Water was 52 deg. my prediction is that they are just moving into marinas, and as we get settled warm weather ( no NE wind,,,) they will light up in the next week-10 days. Just like LEMS suggested....end of April/ first week May. AH2


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

aquaholic2 said:


> I thought I should follow up....I intended to get the 24' Thompson out this afternoon ( Friday), but the third NE wave out of west harbor channel came over the closed bow& hardtop, so I turned the rig around, back tp the dock and settled on plan "B". Clean ,cold lake water was blown into the harbor/marina so I didn't have much hope for crappies. Surprise... about the third drop between outside dock posts the bobber slowly sank out of sight..,.! Game on, the first slab of 2017 thrashed to the surface.
> Never got "hot"... but with persistence, I figured out where and how deep they were, ended up with 7 nice slabs 10-13" in an hour or so. Water was 52 deg. my prediction is that they are just moving into marinas, and as we get settled warm weather ( no NE wind,,,) they will light up in the next week-10 days. Just like LEMS suggested....end of April/ first week May. AH2


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Caught around 15 craps it was slow but some good fish one white went 14in it was Sandusky bay! More fish were there but it was tough bite! I hate when I found them and I can't get them good to fire up!


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for the reports


----------



## Lems (Apr 9, 2013)

Good job aquaholic2!!! Talked with the marina owner on Friday, and he said that a few of the locals were starting to catch some crappie. Sounded similar to your catching rate, but better days are soon to come. Doesn't take too many nice slabs to get a good mess to fry up! Water in West Harbor looked great clarity wise, and it was about a foot high due to the NE wind. Kicking myself for not bringing a rod, but it was a "work day!" Camper open...dock box set...now if my son's track season can just move on a little quicker.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Headed out today. Give you a report tonight.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Very tough day today. Tried a few marinas. We landed 8 crappie today 10 - 11 inches. Got some big sheepshead and a few gills. Water Temps 56 - 62.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

redthirty said:


> Very tough day today. Tried a few marinas. We landed 8 crappie today 10 - 11 inches. Got some big sheepshead and a few gills. Water Temps 56 - 62.


 Thanks for the update.....I may get back on west harbor late this week, but......yet another cold front in the mix..April weather in Ohio is much like that cute young girl you dated a few years ago. Good to go...... then maybe not.....! 
Our mentor, "Dean" of the former "Denied" walleye information link never put his rig (by the same name) in until May 1. There's your sign. His "retired" opinion was you waste more time getting ready and cancelling trips in April that you do fishing........Patience....the spawn bite will emerge on the crappies schedule, not ours


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

aquaholic2 said:


> Thanks for the update.....I may get back on west harbor late this week, but......yet another cold front in the mix..April weather in Ohio is much like that cute young girl you dated a few years ago. Good to go...... then maybe not.....!
> Our mentor, "Dean" of the former "Denied" walleye information link never put his rig (by the same name) in until May 1. There's your sign. His "retired" opinion was you waste more time getting ready and cancelling trips in April that you do fishing........Patience....the spawn bite will emerge on the crappies schedule, not ours


Guys it fishing crappie are Like women they are anal! One day good next day bad bite! Up and down weather and the spawn any one can catch them! I don't like to keep them anymore when they are trying make us more crappies to catch but I get it I fish enough I don't have to keep fish all the time!


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Looking to take my 10 year old son dock fishing for slabs. I know from the posting you all run a slip bobber, but what is the preferred bait? Thanks hoping to have a good time !


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

rustyolddad said:


> Looking to take my 10 year old son dock fishing for slabs. I know from the posting you all run a slip bobber, but what is the preferred bait? Thanks hoping to have a good time !


Actually when there up spawning a fixed bobber will do especially if your working jigs. Any crappie jig/tube/twister will work. Im not sure if there using fathead minnows or shiners up there? Or if it matters if you find a school. I think that's the biggest thing in an area as large as Erie with all the different bays/rivers/marinas,stay mobile. Try to develop a pattern.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> Guys it fishing crappie are Like women they are anal! One day good next day bad bite! Up and down weather and the spawn any one can catch them! I don't like to keep them anymore when they are trying make us more crappies to catch but I get it I fish enough I don't have to keep fish all the time!


They reproduce in such numbers, I wouldn't worry too much. You can always release the big breeders.


----------



## adamrichard (Oct 8, 2014)

Has anyone had success catching crappies closer to Cleveland? I'm wondering what sort of success there might be around the docks and riff raff around the mouth of the Rocky River. Thanks for any info!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Tbomb55 said:


> They reproduce in such numbers, I wouldn't worry too much. You can always release the big breeders.


Thinking bout bigger fish


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

adamrichard said:


> Has anyone had success catching crappies closer to Cleveland? I'm wondering what sort of success there might be around the docks and riff raff around the mouth of the Rocky River. Thanks for any info!


Try it there is some there!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I played in the docks yesterday, with plenty of action on gills, rock bass, lg mouth bass, and a few crappies. I did catch 2 in 13-14" catagotry.


----------



## adamrichard (Oct 8, 2014)

brad crappie said:


> Try it there is some there!


Thanks! Is there a timeframe in particular? Maybe now or wait until later? Looking forward to giving it a whirl.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

adamrichard said:


> Thanks! Is there a timeframe in particular? Maybe now or wait until later? Looking forward to giving it a whirl.


It's always time for crappie


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Actually when there up spawning a fixed bobber will do especially if your working jigs. Any crappie jig/tube/twister will work. Im not sure if there using fathead minnows or shiners up there? Or if it matters if you find a school. I think that's the biggest thing in an area as large as Erie with all the different bays/rivers/marinas,stay mobile. Try to develop a pattern.


 If you find a marina on Erie to fish from (get/ask for permission if you don't dock there). A free one to try might be the municipal/county marina on East Catawba rd/SR 53. Get shiner minnows, mid sized ones work best, small ones are hard to keep on the hook, big ones move your fixed float too much which can be confused with a bit on light bite days.
Set your float about 30" above the hook, add just enough weight/shot to sink the float about half way this will help keep the minnow down in the strike zone. The key right now is to fish tight to dock structure in deep water, wood is best. I do better early near the outside/end posts. Keep lively minnows on, a dead one can sit untouched, and a new kicking minnow in the same drop can prompt a strike.
If crappies are active, I don't leave it set for more than 30 seconds, then I shift the rig 6-10" and leave it set again. If you get a take and miss the fish, put a fresh minnow on and set it right back where you had the take. Lots of times they will come right back unless you have "hooked" or actually fought them.
My water was 59 deg today, fish were still deep, but getting more aggressive. We caught around 30 keepers Tuesday evening-Mid morning today, from the same 5-6 docks beside my boat. In the next week or so, they will move in against the shore structure/rip rap....and I set my floats more shallow ( 18"). Full spawn should erupt by the end of the month, and there will be a week or so when you can catch a fish with about every drop, right beside your feet.
The spawn will fade by mid May, and by memorial day, they will be on the way out of the marina's. AH2


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Anyone use ice rods for dock fishing crappies? Seems like that would be about the length needed.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

ress said:


> Anyone use ice rods for dock fishing crappies? Seems like that would be about the length needed.


When you get that first 13-14" slab on that short rod and the hook rips out of her upper lip (paper mouth..) you will wish you had taken my advice and chosen a long limber stick instead.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What depth were you in for the crappies?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

4' deep +/- .


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Caught 12 keeper crappie over the past 2 days behind our condo at wild wings. Next week should be good.


----------



## Hoosier77 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Not much being said about the crappies lately. Are they on the rip rap yet?*


----------



## ndcocherl (Mar 12, 2009)

I tried one of my marinas last sat (4-22) and only caught 1 bluegill, need some steady heat and I think they will be in soon. anyone else have any luck lately?


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Went monday, skunked. Bad cold east wind!


----------



## Hoosier77 (Sep 22, 2014)

We were planning giving them a try this weekend but the bad weather has changed that idea.


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Seen a group of people fishing them yesterday they had nine then seen one other guy all day he had 10 so I would think that's very good. I'm new to this area but that info may help


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

adamrichard said:


> Has anyone had success catching crappies closer to Cleveland? I'm wondering what sort of success there might be around the docks and riff raff around the mouth of the Rocky River. Thanks for any info!


I have been trying in Cleveland area marinas no luck as of yet. Pretty sure the water is still a little on the cold side. Need some warm rains to get that water temp. up. Western basin marinas are def warmer than the ones out here. Just takes a little longer for things to warm up over here. Just gota keep going and trying. By the second week of May there should be some active fish around.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Need the weather to cooperate just a little bit. When I was fishing last week for them the water temp was 58 degrees where I was on Friday. After the north wind on Saturday the temp was 54 degrees. When I left on Tuesday and it had just gotten back to 56 degrees.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Coming up 5th - 6th and 7th mainly to crappie fish..... but if they don't cooperate we'll prob bass fish....... sounds like temps are close if the north winds would stop blowing main lake water in.


----------



## Fishermans#1Son (May 10, 2013)

if not perch are biting from shore and white bass.


----------

